# He didnt make it



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

My little fighter died the day before yesterday .......


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Oh Carol, I'm so sorry to hear that. Well the two of you certainly fought as hard as you could. You gave him a shot he wouldn't otherwise have had.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Carol. At least he knew love at the end of his short little life.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh Carol.... I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP sweet baby... :angel


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for our loss, Carol.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh Carol, I'm so sorry  I was so hopeful for you. RIP sweet baby


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Carol, I was so sad to hear this. You've had just too much sorrow lately. I hope God will bless you with joy, the kind of joy you have given to your animals. Bless your little Kitty. He's at peace now.


----------

